# [e17] impossible d'emerger evas...

## Yggdrasill

Bonjour,

j'essaye d'emerger e17 comme l'explique le wiki

mais lorsque je suis censé emerger eet, voic ce que j'obtiens :

```

Yggdrasill-PB yggdrasill # emerge dev-libs/eet

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-libs/eet-9999 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) eet-9999.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) eet-0.9.10.007.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) eet-0.9.10.013.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-eet-9999

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-eet-0.9.10.007

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-eet-0.9.10.013

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

 * If you have trouble connecting to the sourceforge cvs

 * server, try exporting using the unofficial mirror:

 * export E17_ECVS_SERVER=thinktux.net:/root

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module e17/libs/eet into /var/tmp/portage/eet-9999/distdir/cvs-src ...

 * Running cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@thinktux.net:/root" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@thinktux.net:2401/root

cvs [login aborted]: connect to thinktux.net(213.239.215.151):2401 failed: No route to host

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/eet-9999 failed.

!!! Function cvs_fetch, Line 332, Exitcode 1

!!! cvs login command failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Yggdrasill-PB yggdrasill #

```

Je ne suis pas opposé à "fixer le code" moi-même, mais comment faire ?

Merci !

----------

## yoyo

En fait, ça n'est pas un problème de code mais simplement que portage n'arrive pas à rapatrier les sources du CVS ...

```
cvs [login aborted]: connect to thinktux.net(213.239.215.151):2401 failed: No route to host
```

Ré-essaie dans quelques instants.

Enjoy !

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> En fait, ça n'est pas un problème de code mais simplement que portage n'arrive pas à rapatrier les sources du CVS ...
> 
> ```
> cvs [login aborted]: connect to thinktux.net(213.239.215.151):2401 failed: No route to host
> ```
> ...

 

Tu dois avoir raison, je viens d'essayer d'emerger le reste, et j'ai la même erreur à chaque fois.

merci.

----------

## Enlight

Oui des fois ça demande un peu d'acharnement, cela dit tu peux essayer avec sourceforge.net, mais c'est assez galère aussi.

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Oui des fois ça demande un peu d'acharnement, cela dit tu peux essayer avec sourceforge.net, mais c'est assez galère aussi.

 

Un peu d'acharnement.... cela fait une heure et demi que j'essaye...aussi bien sur le serveur thinktux que surceforge...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## spider312

L'acharnement dans ce sens là ne sert à rien, à part à diminuer encore plus tes chances d'avoir un résultat, si ça marche pas, ça marche pas, si c'est engorgé, tu n'améliore pas la situation en t'acharnant

S'acharner signifie essayer 2 fois avec 24h d'intervalle, histoire de pas trop engorger, de toute façon, c'est du soft "instable" faut pas être préssé, et quand tu l'auras installé une fois, tu pourras bien attendre pour le mettre à jour

----------

## loopx

 *Yggdrasill wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Oui des fois ça demande un peu d'acharnement, cela dit tu peux essayer avec sourceforge.net, mais c'est assez galère aussi. 
> 
> Un peu d'acharnement.... cela fait une heure et demi que j'essaye...aussi bien sur le serveur thinktux que surceforge...  

 

Fais un simple ping pour voir si ca fonctionne, puis vérifie que tu as bien le net  :Wink: . Après, ca fonctionnera mieux  :Smile: . Fais un ifconfig (si tu as tap0, le vpn fonctionne, sinon, il faut attendre qu'il se reconnecte).

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> S'acharner signifie essayer 2 fois avec 24h d'intervalle, histoire de pas trop engorger, de toute façon, c'est du soft "instable" faut pas être préssé, et quand tu l'auras installé une fois, tu pourras bien attendre pour le mettre à jour

 

Je sais, mais le problème est que d'ici une douzaine d'heure je n'aurais plus le net avant 4-5jours...donc j'aimerais bien avoir les sources avant afin de pouvoir les compiler tranquillement une fois que je serais chez moi!

@loopx : Nan, je n'utilise pas le vpn pour l'instant, je passe directement par le proxy...pour une fois qu'il marche bien celui-la et puis pour dwl, jpréfère utiliser le quota de la province plutôt que le tien...! (et comment crois tu que je posterais si jms je n'avais pas le net?   :Wink:  Tout est OK du coté du réseau...)

EDIT : Le serveur n'etais pas surchargé, la preuve en est que pour l'instant je dwl depuis thiktux.net... C'est pcq je suis dans un réseau local assez....restreind au point de vue port ouvert et que je n'avais pas réfléchi...le port CVS est fermé ! en passant par le vpn, plus de problème ! (déso pour ta connec Loopx...  :Very Happy: )

----------

## titix

S'acharner sur un vpn, c'est sympa aussi  :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Bonjour,

Au risque de parraitre chiant  :Rolling Eyes: , [solved] c'est pas conforme  :Wink:  Il faut mettre (résolu) à la fin.

Amicalement,

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Au risque de parraitre chiant , [solved] c'est pas conforme  Il faut mettre (résolu) à la fin.
> 
> Amicalement,

 

Pas de problème, habitude des forums anglophones... De toute façon le problème est résolu, sans mauvais jeux de mots, pcq ça ne marche pas...

```
/bin/sh ../../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe   -o libevas_file.la   evas_path.lo evas_module.lo

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libevas_file.a .libs/evas_path.o .libs/evas_module.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar: .libs/evas_module.o: No such file or directory

make[4]: *** [libevas_file.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-9999/work/e17/libs/evas/src/lib/file'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-9999/work/e17/libs/evas/src/lib'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-9999/work/e17/libs/evas/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-9999/work/e17/libs/evas'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

 * If you have trouble connecting to the sourceforge cvs

 * server, try exporting using the unofficial mirror:

 * export E17_ECVS_SERVER=thinktux.net:/root

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/evas-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 98, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Yggdrasill-PB yggdrasill #                                                             
```

@titx, je ne m'acharnais pas sur le vpn, puisque je ne passais pas par le dit vpn...alors que je devais ! (Je suis sur un bête réseau local avec TRES peu de ports ouvert -> le port pour me connecter en CVS est fermé, c'est pourquoi cela ne marchait pas. Maintenant que j'utilise le vpn, il n'y a plus d'acharnement... :Very Happy: , ça passe tout seul !

----------

## NoZ

J'ai le même problème <____<...

evas rale à la compilation... personne n'a de solution ?

----------

## Talosectos

 *NoZ wrote:*   

> J'ai le même problème <____<...
> 
> evas rale à la compilation... personne n'a de solution ?

 

Euh.. Attendre que le paquet soit stable?   :Twisted Evil: 

Ok je --> [ ]

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

>  *NoZ wrote:*   J'ai le même problème <____<...
> 
> evas rale à la compilation... personne n'a de solution ? 
> 
> Euh.. Attendre que le paquet soit stable?  
> ...

 

Si attendre que le packet soit stable permettait d'être sur que ça marche, pourquoi est-ce qu'il y a autant de post concerant des erreur de compil ou autre dans ce forum ?   :Smile: 

----------

## yesi

la solution avec evas est de le compiler à partir de sf.net et non de thinktux.net...

sachant que thinktux.net est juste un mirroir et qu'en ce moment, ce n'est pas la grande forme...

(peut-être aussi qu'il faudrait "tout" compiler à partir de sf.net si thinktux.net a des problemes en ce moment...)

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *yesi wrote:*   

> la solution avec evas est de le compiler à partir de sf.net et non de thinktux.net...
> 
> sachant que thinktux.net est juste un mirroir et qu'en ce moment, ce n'est pas la grande forme...
> 
> (peut-être aussi qu'il faudrait "tout" compiler à partir de sf.net si thinktux.net a des problemes en ce moment...)

 

Merci du tuyeau !  je n'ai malheureusement pas la possibilité de le tester avant dimanche soir, mais je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## Bhaal

La solution est la suivante (en plus de bannir le cvs de thinktux):

```
rm -rf repertoire_cvs/e17/libs/evas/src/lib/file/evas_module.lo
```

Et tout rentrera dans l'ordre.

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *Bhaal wrote:*   

> La solution est la suivante (en plus de bannir le cvs de thinktux):
> 
> ```
> rm -rf repertoire_cvs/e17/libs/evas/src/lib/file/evas_module.lo
> ```
> ...

 

Merci de la solution, mais au risque de paraitre con : Ou se trouve le repertoire_cvs ???

Merci !

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Yggdrasill wrote:*   

> Merci de la solution, mais au risque de paraitre con : Ou se trouve le repertoire_cvs ???
> 
> Merci !

 

Si on parle du rep CVS du distfiles, il est là: /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/

+

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *Yggdrasill wrote:*   Merci de la solution, mais au risque de paraitre con : Ou se trouve le repertoire_cvs ???
> 
> Merci ! 
> 
> Si on parle du rep CVS du distfiles, il est là: /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/
> ...

 

je parle de ce repertoire ci : repertoire_cvs/e17/libs/evas/src/lib/file/evas_module.lo

Malheureusement, si je fais /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/e17/libs/evas/src/lib/file/evas_module.lo ça ne donne rien...

decidement je ne sais pas ou il est passé ce repertoire... Et lorsque je fais une recherche en root de evas_module.lo, ca ne me retourne aucun resultat...

----------

## BaNaNe

J'ai exactement le même problème ici. J'ai aussi voulu supprimer le fichier mais ca refait la même chose.

Vous parlez plus haut de se connecter sur un server sourceforce mais quelle est l'adresse exacte à mettre dans le make.conf?

Merci

----------

## arnaud75

Evas compilé ici à partir de Thinktux et de l'ebuild de Jesse Luehrs trouvé sur la liste E.

En fait, il suffit de supprimer le fichier incriminé avant de tout compiler.

```
(cut...)

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   X? ( || ( (   x11-proto/xextproto

         x11-proto/xproto )

         virtual/x11 ) )"

src_compile() {

rm src/lib/file/evas_module.lo

#      $(use_enable X software-xcb)

   export MY_ECONF="

      $(use_enable X software-x11) \

      $(use_enable directfb) \

      $(use_enable fbcon fb) 

(cut...) 
```

----------

## Bhaal

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *Yggdrasill wrote:*   Merci de la solution, mais au risque de paraitre con : Ou se trouve le repertoire_cvs ???
> 
> Merci ! 
> 
> Si on parle du rep CVS du distfiles, il est là: /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/
> ...

 

Houlàààà non...

En fait je ne passe pas par emerge mais par le CVS, étant donner que même en plein développement E17 reste bien stable.

Donc, soit vous passez par 1 ligne de commande:

```
cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment login && cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment co e17
```

soit vous utilisez un script qui fait tout le boulot (c'est mon cas):

http://omicron.homeip.net/projects/easy_e17/easy_e17.sh

http://dev.winged.it/files/get_e.sh

... (y en a d'autres, faites un Google).

Source:

http://www.get-e.org/

http://enlightenment.sourceforge.net/

http://www0.get-e.org/E17_User_Guide/English/_pages/2.1.html

http://www0.get-e.org/E17_User_Guide/French/_pages/2.1.html

La page en Anglais est, comme c'est souvent le cas, + à jour que la page en français donc à ne pas négliger.

----------

## Yggdrasill

J'ai l'impression que tu a oublier de nous dre qqch...

```
Yggdrasill-PB Desktop # sh easy_e17.sh -i -h

#############################################################################

#             easy_e17.sh (0.9.9) by Brian 'morlenxus' Miculcy              #

#                                                                           #

#         Thanks to David 'onefang' Seikel for contributing patches!        #

#    This is the result of the ideas from the people of #e.de - join us.    #

# Updates: http://omicron.homeip.net/projects/ | Contact: morlenxus@gmx.net #

#############################################################################

CURRENT CONFIGURATION:

  - install-path:     /opt/e17

  - cvs-path:         /root/e17_cvs

  - logs-path:        /tmp/easy_e17/install_logs

  - nice level:       -20

  - installable libs:     imlib2 edb eet evas ecore epeg embryo edje epsilon esmart emotion ewl engrave

  - installable apps:     entrance e eclair evfs

  - installable misc:     engage

  - installable proto:    etk exhibit entropy

  - installable modules:  calendar flame monitor mount rain screenshot slideshow snow tclock weather

  - skipping:             -

  - install only this:    ALL

  - script action:    install

BUILD PHASE: 1/3

  - running some basic system checks

  - cvs checkout/update

#############################################################################

BASIC SYSTEM CHECKS:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

- cvs-dir .................... ok

- creating script dirs ....... ok

- build-user ................. yggdrasill (non-root)

- sudo available ............. enter sudo-password:

- adding path to env ......... ok

- checking lib-path in ldc ... ok

- setting compile options .... ok

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

CVS CHECKOUT/UPDATE:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Checkout repo 'e17' ...

cvs checkout: warning: failed to open /root/.cvspass for reading: No such file or directory

cvs [checkout aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)

cvs checkout: warning: failed to open /root/.cvspass for reading: No such file or directory

cvs [checkout aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)

cvs checkout: warning: failed to open /root/.cvspass for reading: No such file or directory

cvs [checkout aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)

FAILED! Next attempt 4 in 8 secondss

Yggdrasill-PB Desktop # 
```

et le script get_e.sh me demande le pass e sourceforge... Est-ce bien "pserver" pcq si c'est le cas, ça ne marche pas !

```
Yggdrasill-PB Desktop # sh get_e.sh

---------------------------------------------------------------------

=> Checking cvs presence...

=> Checking `autoconf' presence...

=> Checking `automake' presence...

head: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

=> Checking sudo access...

=> Checking /etc/ld.so.conf sanity...

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Just hit enter for the cvs password!

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:2401/cvsroot/enlightenment

CVS password:

cvs [login aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

  Checkout/update...

---------------------------------------------------------------------

=> Checking out e17 CVS tree...

cvs checkout: warning: failed to open /root/.cvspass for reading: No such file or directory

cvs [checkout aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)

 >>> cvs checkout failed. Retrying in 10 seconds...

Yggdrasill-PB Desktop #        
```

EDIT : 

Sinon, je suis tombé sur  ça, j'ai dwl tout les packet mais qq1 sait-il ou je devrait les décompressé pour que cela fonctionne???

Merci !

@Banane : Si tu ne met rien dans le make.conf, il se connecte de lui-même sur sourceforge... Pas besoin de mettre qqch de particulier dans le make.conf !

 *arnaud75 wrote:*   

> Evas compilé ici à partir de Thinktux et de l'ebuild de Jesse Luehrs trouvé sur la liste E. 
> 
> En fait, il suffit de supprimer le fichier incriminé avant de tout compiler. 
> 
> Code:	
> ...

 

Pourrais tu donner le chemin en absolu stp? Pcq je ne sais pas ou se trouve le répertoire src chez toi  :Wink: .

Merci !

----------

## arnaud75

 *Yggdrasill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pourrais tu donner le chemin en absolu stp? Pcq je ne sais pas ou se trouve le répertoire src chez toi .

 

Je veux bien, mais ce chemin suffit amplement pour l'ebuild, il ira tout seul dans le répertoire approprié.

Le chemin complet :

```
/usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/e17/libs/evas/src/lib/file/
```

Et pour le mot de passe du CVS, il suffit de valider.

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *arnaud75 wrote:*   

>  *Yggdrasill wrote:*   
> 
> Pourrais tu donner le chemin en absolu stp? Pcq je ne sais pas ou se trouve le répertoire src chez toi . 
> 
> Je veux bien, mais ce chemin suffit amplement pour l'ebuild, il ira tout seul dans le répertoire approprié.
> ...

 

Ben on dirait que chez moi il n'y a pas d'ebuild... Tant mieux, rien à supprimer comme ça !

Pour le pass, tu a raison, c'est en train d'installer, on verra si ça marche correctement ou pas. Je vous tiens au courant.

Merci en tout cas.

----------

## Yggdrasill

Ok, e17 est installé et fonctionnel. Meri bcp de votre aide. :Very Happy: 

Pour info j'ai utilisé le script easy_e17.

----------

## ryo-san

lut

je met quand meme ce qu'il y a chez les anglo-saxons, ca pourra peut etre servir :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WildChild a écrit:
> 
> I found why there is a problem and also a quick/temporary solution to the
> ...

 

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> lut
> 
> je met quand meme ce qu'il y a chez les anglo-saxons, ca pourra peut etre servir :
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Merci du tuyeau pcq lorsque je veux emerger engage, j'ai de nouveau la même erreur à propos d'evas.

je teste ça de suite.

----------

